# My newest sled addition!!!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Was really wanting to wait until all my "issues" were resolved but when I saw this cream puff pop up, I had to pull the trigger. Low hours with a slew of added options!!!!!!



2016 Key West 219 FS... 
OK, been almost 3 weeks of talking to the original owner of this 2016 219FS over in New Orleans. Me and Kanaka made the trip to New Orleans yesterday and it rained while going over there, while we were there, and on the trip back. Traveling through New Orleans on I10 is something special with all the idiots out there especially on a Friday!!! Hard to line up times to check it out and arrange all the headaches through the bank. Finally about 0630 yesterday morning I went to pick her up!!! She's packed full of goodies and I reckon, I'll be happy for at least 10 years!!! hahaha... Purty clean, gonna do some cushion cleaning today and set her up under the pole barn afterwards. Gotta go Monday to register her and pay Uncle Sam the taxes!!! Can't wait to take her out fer a spin and get her named this week hopefully!


Let me finally introduce ya'll to "Saltwater Gospel"!!!


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

Congratulations looks like a sweet ride 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Fine ride Brother!


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

Sweet man!


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice new ride.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

That is badass, Jasooooon!!!!! Now get that deck bloody!!!


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

JELLY-!!!!!! Dadgum thats the rig I've wanted for a long time.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Very nice water sled. I, to, have done the I-10 run thru NOLA during busy times - NOT FUN!!!


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice score! Hope your "issues" resolve SOON, so you can get out and take full advantage of her! I've regretted not pulling the trigger on your Shoalcat. Hope the new ride is everything you hope for and more!


----------



## doubletake (Oct 23, 2007)

Good looking sled


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Hope you catch lots of awesome memories off of that beauty! You gonna enjoy that get sure! Congrats!


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Very nice Jason!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Did ya pull out the anchor yet? It did suck checking out the boat in the rain. Then running into the same storm again on the way out.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nahhhhh still playing with the troller and its wet now from a cleaning so later tonight I'll climb aboard and play a little...


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

"Donut Dunker"


SON !!........ that's sweet.


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Great looking ride,when ya know what ya want the hunt is worth the wait.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

"Krispsea kreme" Fine looking ride brother !! I'm happy for ya.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Congratulations. Glad to see you back at it.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Mighty fine looking rig ! Congratulations man ! I hope you get to get out and enjoy it soon !


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

That thing is GUCCI!! Congrats Jason, them KW’s are some really fine boats.


----------



## Wagoner726 (Jun 27, 2018)

Great looking boat!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrats


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm praying she'll get you there and back for many years to come.

Adventure awaits! I'm with Boatdude - get some blood on that deck!


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice new rig! Just in time for hunting season 😂


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

SouthernAngler said:


> Nice new rig! Just in time for hunting season 😂


Yeah but I fish alot during hunting season.... if I don't get alot of my strength back, won't do much hunting unless its at my place. I prob couldn't strap my climber on my back and walk 50 yards without falling out so fishing would probably be easier... hahahaha

Thanks folks!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah Jason hook up a 125lbs AJ. That will get you ready for hunting season!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Congrats, Jason... that's a sweet ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## ifish911 (May 21, 2014)

Really happy for you brother. Hope to set foot in her one day!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice Sled..................... I figured you would have named it something like "21-FEET"





..


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Congrats. I remember you talking about wanting it a few weeks back. That is one fine boat!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Goons be a great tournament boat. Can't wait for them winter time crappie

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> Goons be a great tournament boat. Can't wait for them winter time crappie
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Then he'll have 2 boats if he wins another tournament.


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Saweet ride brother !


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Snagged Line said:


> Nice Sled..................... I figured you would have named it something like "21-FEET"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no feet will be filmed upon my sled.... hahaha:whistling:


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice ride Jason. Hope you use it often!


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*Great Looking Ride !*

That looks like a sweet deal. You won't be racing home as much as you'll be racing to the ocean...... Bait em up boys


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Congrats on a very nice new sled!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

With a 250 on the he ass end you gong to haul asssss. Nice ride.
Whyme


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

what is the difference in a Vmax 250 hp and a regular Yamaha 250hp 4 stroke?
Both 250 hp.. is the Vmax lighter or something?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Boardfeet said:


> what is the difference in a Vmax 250 hp and a regular Yamaha 250hp 4 stroke?
> Both 250 hp.. is the Vmax lighter or something?



I was told the VMAX has a diff engine configuration and what it is made of... I "think" it is a little more HP and you can run 89 octane (not that I will!!!). Maybe someone that is a little more (won't be hard) mechanical then me will chime in....


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

the VMax was originally developed for 20 inch shaft only, bass and flats boat applications, with the advent of the SHO V Max, they offer this in 20 and 25 inch shaft, it is a 4.2L super high output. fantastic motor, and by not reading the rest of this thread, im not sure if we are talking about the 3.3 or the 4.2 250 Yammi, , the original 3.3 250 did not offer variable cam timing, which kinda gives the engine the hole shot of a 2 stroke. You can tell the difference in the motors by the cowling, the VMax sho has a black/dark blue hood, again fantastic motor.

After reading the entire thread, Jason that is a fantastic motor, VF250, 4.2L, variable cam timing, about 275 hp at the prop, if you can pm me the serial number, I can pull the file on the and see if any warranty work has been done.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sequoiha said:


> the VMax was originally developed for 20 inch shaft only, bass and flats boat applications, with the advent of the SHO V Max, they offer this in 20 and 25 inch shaft, it is a 4.2L super high output. fantastic motor, and by not reading the rest of this thread, im not sure if we are talking about the 3.3 or the 4.2 250 Yammi, , the original 3.3 250 did not offer variable cam timing, which kinda gives the engine the hole shot of a 2 stroke. You can tell the difference in the motors by the cowling, the VMax sho has a black/dark blue hood, again fantastic motor.
> 
> After reading the entire thread, Jason that is a fantastic motor, VF250, 4.2L, variable cam timing, about 275 hp at the prop, if you can pm me the serial number, I can pull the file on the and see if any warranty work has been done.


Cool deal.... I'll send it to ya tomorrow. Just finished cleaning her up some more and Im wore out again.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

That thing is beautiful, Jason! You deserve it and I hope you and the fam enjoy many good years with her. Congrats man!


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Awesome looking rig!


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Sweet ride!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Call it “foot fetish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Congrats Jason. I think I said in another thread, I have a KW. I don't think you can beat 'em! 👍👏🏻 You may turn one over but can't sink them.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

That’s a beautiful boat. I have an 05 23KW WITH A 200 and it runs 40mph your will be close to 50 easy. Enjoy and glad to see you getting better! Kanka is very helpful!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Brother, I super stoked about you getting this new ride! You are going to be spoiled from your river rat days now! Moving on up in the world. Now you can start getting them fancy brand name screaming shirts!

You know where I'm at and I'll come help you wash it down etc... Need to come hang out and have a cold drink with ya anyway!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

OHenry said:


> That’s a beautiful boat. I have an 05 23KW WITH A 200 and it runs 40mph your will be close to 50 easy. Enjoy and glad to see you getting better! Kanka is very helpful!



The guy I got it from was a purty big fella and he said he's had it up to 54 but normally cruised at 3K round 30-35. He said he was getting 3.5 MPG which sounds a little off but we'll see. 



Jon done missed out on all the fun, got the seats all cleaned and Strike Hold the snaps and grommets!!! Ain't got nothing else to do but dunk her after Kevin gets her name and FL #'s after I register her this week hopefully! hahaha:thumbsup:


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Starting to have my doubts. No pictures yet of a new boat in the water. Generally takes me at least 20 minutes to dunk a new one. Maybe getting an "ugly shirt wrap" before debuting?


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

Me Likey... Now you got to figure out what all them buttons and knobs do. ha ha


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

H2OMARK said:


> Starting to have my doubts. No pictures yet of a new boat in the water. Generally takes me at least 20 minutes to dunk a new one. Maybe getting an "ugly shirt wrap" before debuting?



Try'n is taking care of the name and FL #'s fer it but ifin I have to get her wet, it'll be Saturday to take the kids tubing... It's still got a legal TN registration, just gotta get my FL registration taken care of but I'm waiting on a trailer registration from the original owner...


Ken you know me and electronics!!!! hahaha....I may shock ya when you get back though!!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Jason said:


> but ifin I have to get her wet, it'll be Saturday to take the kids tubing...


If you need a deck hand, I am sure you have many to call upon.
Count me in as one.
Screw Legal, I will pay the fine.

GLWTP, Haha
Good Luck With The Purchase!!

PS: NICE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keithelder (Aug 1, 2016)

Made a lot of memories on a Key West enjoy!


----------



## Split 1 (Aug 16, 2011)

Nothing illegal by using the boat. You should have 21 days as long as you carry the bill of sale. 
Awesome boat congrats!

Yea it's been a while since I've been here but I remember the two of you. I'm in PC.
Good luck!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Split 1 said:


> Nothing illegal by using the boat. You should have 21 days as long as you carry the bill of sale.
> Awesome boat congrats!
> 
> Yea it's been a while since I've been here but I remember the two of you. I'm in PC.
> ...



She's legal now as of today.... just gott have my FL #s and name put on her. Physically can't take her out due to the ease of overheating in 15-30 minutes which makes me sick. So I'll just have to look at her fer about another month till I can get some strength up....


----------



## Moose007 (Mar 20, 2012)

*Question*

Did you buy this boat from a guy named Sam


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Moose007 said:


> Did you buy this boat from a guy named Sam



Yepper, small world?


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Split 1 said:


> Nothing illegal by using the boat. You should have 21 days as long as you carry the bill of sale.
> Awesome boat congrats!
> 
> Yea it's been a while since I've been here but I remember the two of you. I'm in PC.
> ...



In Alabama that's true for a car, not so much for a motor vessel. Yes, I found out the hard way this spring.


----------

